# Learning a fast-paced solo



## axeattack (Jan 26, 2010)

When you learn a fast-paced solo, do you learn the entire solo first at a slow speed and gradually work your speed up? Or do you fragment the solo, mastering one piece at a time before moving onto the next solo fragment?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I find breaking it up into phrases works best for me.
one part until it's almost automatic, then the next, etc.
finally try to tie it together smooothly


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Either or both, depending on the length, difficulty, ability, etc. Usually it's a good idea to listen to the solo frequently between and while practicing it, so that it's fresh in the mind. Practicing phrase by phrase is better than stopping every time you trip, this makes for better phrasing and smoother playing through the tricky parts. Once you are playing the solo (or anything else) all the way through, *when you do make a mistake, go back to the start of the phrase, bar line, beginning or wherever so that you make the correction in the context of the melody*, doing otherwise doesn't fully address the problem.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I try to cope with it at full speed a few times, to get the structure and feel of it, work out where it is on the neck at various points, etc.

While I'm doing that, it doesn't matter to me whether I'm hitting all the notes, or even any of them, it's just about getting the general flow of things.

Then I break it down into sections, mostly positional - 4 bars at 5th position, this bend is tricky, 2 bars at 12th, these moving trills are gonna kill me, etc. - and I'll work on those individual sections as required.

I should probably mention that I rarely invest the time required to learn a solo note for note. It's far more fun for me to move quickly into a state where I can "get through the song", so I can jam it out with friends, or work on the vocals or whatever. I'll likely get closer and closer over time (or maybe not) depending on how often I end up playing that particular song.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> I try to cope with it at full speed a few times, to get the structure and feel of it, work out where it is on the neck at various points, etc.
> 
> While I'm doing that, it doesn't matter to me whether I'm hitting all the notes, or even any of them, it's just about getting the general flow of things.
> 
> ...


This sounds almost exactly like my approach. One thing I use to help slow down some of the faster transitions in some leads is "Audacity". It's a free download and very useful for playing back sections (it can loop whatever section you select) and slowing speed without losing pitch. You choose the rate. What I do is slow it right down then gradually build up to full speed as I get comfortable. The program does all kinds of other things but that's mainly what I use it for. But I agree with Greg, it doesn't have to be note for note as long as you capture the essence and timing of it.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

puckhead said...


> I find breaking it up into phrases works best for me.
> one part until it's almost automatic, then the next, etc.
> finally try to tie it together smooothly


This describes my approach however that's learning a solo... during practice I perform all the techniques I use at slower and faster tempos with a metronome. So the nuts and bolts get practiced slower which enable me to, in practicle situations, break down more challenging leads into smaller fragments usually four beats at a time or otherwise segments that seem to make sence... position shifts and the beginning and end off phrases and sequences.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Greg Ellis said:


> I should probably mention that I rarely invest the time required to learn a solo note for note. It's far more fun for me to move quickly into a state where I can "get through the song", so I can jam it out with friends, or work on the vocals or whatever. I'll likely get closer and closer over time (or maybe not) depending on how often I end up playing that particular song.


Greg: How true! My reconciliation (excuse) is that I have a full time job. How can anyone expect me to emulate what the professionals can do?

Swervin


----------

